# Dan Inosanto and John Machado



## Marvin (Oct 25, 2007)

He moves better than some folks half his age


----------



## MattJ (Oct 25, 2007)

Good find! Thanks.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2007)

He's doing great!


----------

